# Hell-o! :)



## Alakhai (Apr 2, 2010)

hi guys, I'm Stefano from Parma, Italy.

I'm a keyboard & piano player since 10 years, started composing at the same time...my favorite music ranges from symphonic metal to classical music, with a lot of progressive rock, film scores and techno music, I'm quite omnivore :D 

Well there's little more to say now...you'll find some songs in my myspace profiles (both original and covers)

Oh I forgot my gear: Access Virus TI keyboard, Korg Triton, CME Uf80 master keyboard, Korg Kaoss Pad3, a shitty laptop with Cubase 5 and Reaper running Kontakt 3, EWQL Symphonic Orchestra (Silver) & Choirs, RP Predator and Albino, NI Massive, Reaktor 5, Absynth 4...and of course more and more vst 8) 

cheers and beers o-[][]-o


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome to VI - enjoy the forum!


----------



## Alakhai (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Frederick - actually I'm here because you talked about this forum on Fb :wink:


----------

